# What can i run off 30A power inlet box



## Thanksinadvance (May 1, 2020)

Will be getting a WGen9500 soon. Right now i only have a 30A inlet box and want to test out the generator when i get it. What all can i run off the 30A?


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

The only problem with the 30 amp is that If you continuously run 30 amps on the connectors their is a potential for built up heat. That heat can melt the connector and cause voltage issues or a fire. But this is a not at all a common occurrence and usually due to loose connections.

If your expected load is more the 80% of 30 amps (24amps) continuously for lengths of time then upgrade to a 50amp.

The most important thing to remember is that electrical terminals need to be TIGHT. An improperly tighted connection will cause a cascade effect. Loose connections build heat, heat further loosens the connection, more heat....melting.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

amen!!
you also need at least 6 gauged inlet wire.. and if the run is over 50 feet go to 4 gauge.
I prefer to use 6/4 soow and 4/4 soow cable from the gen to the inlet.
try this page as a start link





HONDA_GENERATOR


HONDA_GENERATOR



www.poustusa.com




there are a few pages on inlets there.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

iowagold said:


> ...you also need at least 6 gauged inlet wire.. and if the run is over 50 feet go to 4 gauge. I prefer to use 6/4 soow and 4/4 soow cable from the gen to the inlet...


Those gauges might be overkill (overcost)... For reasonable cable lengths (up to 50' or so) use the following gauges; over 50' go one gauge larger.


----------



## Thanksinadvance (May 1, 2020)

I plan to have it upgraded to 50 amp but the guy went on vacation so i will have my generator before he gets back. Pretty much just want to make sure it works so i can send it back if need be.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

tabora said:


> Those gauges might be overkill (overcost)... For reasonable cable lengths (up to 50' or so) use the following gauges; over 50' go one gauge larger.
> View attachment 7788


look at the temps on that chart..
I never design a system to have warm wires..
you are asking for trouble..
there is also conduit and conduit size to factor in to those ratings..
what is the wire length supposed to be for that chart?? that factors in as well..
try this calculator, punch in the numbers and remember to allow for hot temps outside and conduit if you use it




__





Advanced Wire Ampacity Calculator


This wire ampacity calculator will calculate and determine the maximum allowable ampacity of a conductor for a given wire size.




wiresizecalculator.net


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

iowagold said:


> look at the temps on that chart..
> I never design a system to have warm wires..
> you are asking for trouble..


... Those are the wire insulator ratings, not ambient temps. Just like in the calculator you linked.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

60 C degree column is for non-metallic sheathed cable (Romex, Underground feeder)

75 C degree column is for conductors ran through conduit. (Rigid, EMT, PVC)

Things get interesting with S cords. Ampacity is further reduced. 10/4 soow, sjow, or sjtw cords are what the vast majority of generator owners use to feed their home. The funny thing is its technically rated for 25amps.... 

I wish 6/4 would fit in a L14-30 twistlock....

*Flexible Cord Ampacities *
The following data is taken from the 1981 National Electrical Code. Newer versions of the code exist, but the numbers should be pretty much the same. These ratings apply to thermoset types of insulation like SJ, SJO, SV, SVO, as well as thermoplastic types like SVT, and so forth. They are also based on an ambient temperature of 30C (86F), and would be derated for higher ambient temperatures.


Size (AWG)​"Column A"
3 current carrying conductors​"Column B"
2 current carrying conductors​18​7​10​16​10​13​14​15​18​12​20​25​10​25​30​8​35​40​6​45​55​4​60​70​2​80​95​
 

There are two columns, A and B: A is for 3 or more conductor cords where all three conductors are current carrying (i.e. 3 phase power). B is for 2 or more conductor cords where only 2 conductors are current carrying (i.e. usual single phase case). If the number of current carrying conductors is greater than 3, derate according to the following table:


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

drmerdp I guess that is my main reason for switching for 6/4 and 50 amp outlets..
and then you could use lower rated breakers to match what is up.
yea all of this is tricky..
there is no cure all "one fits all "solution..
if you watch the loads, temps etc. and go over kill on the wiring.. then you are covered is my point.
if you under shoot your wire size and then load it heavy on a hot day...
then you have a problem on your hands...

yea I wish too they had bigger conductors lugs for the small locking plugs...
if you use the real deal plugs and the good cord it adds cost... but it is HD stuff..


----------

